
Ask HN: Project planning books written by devs - newman8r
Can anyone recommend project planning books written by&#x2F;for developers? I specifically want to avoid any proprietary software (i.e. jira, microsoft, etc).<p>I&#x27;m agnostic to methodology (i.e. agile&#x2F;scrum, waterfall, sdlc). My goal is to learn some new planning strategies for personal projects.
======
PaulHoule
[https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Development-Taming-Software-
Sch...](https://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Development-Taming-Software-
Schedules/dp/1556159005)

[https://www.amazon.com/Software-Estimation-Demystifying-
Deve...](https://www.amazon.com/Software-Estimation-Demystifying-Developer-
Practices/dp/0735605351/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1505754588&sr=1-1&keywords=estimation+black+art)

~~~
newman8r
this is exactly the type of material I was looking for, thanks

